# InDesign Artwork.



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

I got bored in Graphic Design class and made this.


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

Oop! No pic!


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

TheShadyBird said:


> Oop! No pic!


No pic?  I'm seeing it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I see it, pretty.  There is no such thing as a "TwinTail" Just a Doubletail.


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

Grr, my computer angers me.


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I see it, pretty.  There is no such thing as a "TwinTail" Just a Doubletail.


I know that now, I made this before I really researched the types. I'm still not sure of every little detail but I corrected myself on this. Unfortunately the version this was made on isn't compatible with our new school computers.  Thank you, though!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's OK. I don't think I could do that, though. Looks complicating but it's worth it!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Twin tail and doubletail are the same it just depends on were you come from and what you prefer i guess.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

But really pretty pic anyway! wish i could make that...


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> It's OK. I don't think I could do that, though. Looks complicating but it's worth it!


This one's actually really simple! It only took about an hour, and I'm fairly new to the program. But when there's an error, it gets really irritating. Thank you!


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> But really pretty pic anyway! wish i could make that...


Thank you so much!


----------

